# dwarf hairgrass substrate?



## jamestudor (Jan 22, 2006)

just curious how well will this grow in a substrate of just sand?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

jimt said:


> just curious how well will this grow in a substrate of just sand?


I've only had luck growing it with sandy substrate and high light. If your sand isn't mature, you might have to add some fertilizer tabs.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have never tried growing it in sand.

I would have to say that hairgrass likes nutrient rich substrate, because it grows substantial root systems.

Sand is inert. I am sure it would work, but I would say that a regular fired clay substrate would be best


----------



## jamestudor (Jan 22, 2006)

what kind of fertilizer tabs do you use?

I'm also thinking of using Micro Sword for the foreground instead...which one is easiest to maintain? this is going to be my first attempt at a planted tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I have never tried growing it in sand.
> 
> I would have to say that hairgrass likes nutrient rich substrate, because it grows substantial root systems.
> 
> Sand is inert. I am sure it would work, but I would say that a regular fired clay substrate would be best


I'm sure that you are right. It's been awhile, but I thought I grew it in Tahitian black sand in an established tank. Perhaps it was Onyx...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> I have never tried growing it in sand.
> 
> I would have to say that hairgrass likes nutrient rich substrate, because it grows substantial root systems.
> 
> Sand is inert. I am sure it would work, but I would say that a regular fired clay substrate would be best


I'm sure that you are right. It's been awhile, but I thought I grew it in Tahitian black sand in an established tank. Perhaps it was Onyx...








[/quote]

Onyx would be my guess.


----------



## Avalon (Feb 27, 2006)

Dwarf Hairgrass will grow well in moderate-high light & CO2 enriched conditions. This plant also depend on good trace nutrients and iron supplementation. As for a substrate, I don't think it's that demanding of a root feeder, but a sandy substrate tends to work well for its small roots. I use Onyx as a substrate, but I see dramatic changes in plant growth from proper CO2 and water column dosing (traces & iron). It grows better in Onyx than Flourite.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Avalon said:


> Dwarf Hairgrass will grow well in moderate-high light & CO2 enriched conditions. This plant also depend on good trace nutrients and iron supplementation. As for a substrate, I don't think it's that demanding of a root feeder, but a sandy substrate tends to work well for its small roots. I use Onyx as a substrate, but I see dramatic changes in plant growth from proper CO2 and water column dosing (traces & iron). It grows better in Onyx than Flourite.










again, onyx would be much better than regular inert sand..

I had an unstoppable carpet going in flourite tho


----------

